# any foreign autonomous workers?



## bluechip (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I saw this:

A 1) Autonomous workers are those whose intentions are to enter Italy to practice a profession independently 

. The number of foreign citizens who can be admitted in Italy for self-employment activities is defined every year by the entry quotas established by the Government through the Flow Decree (Decreto Flussi). The work permit application has to be lodged at the competent Central Immigration Desk (Sportello Unico per l’Immigrazione) only in the specific time of the year defined by the Decree and only till the quota is reached. Those applications that don’t fit in the number are rejected without any possibility of appeal. 

Has anyone done this (having a non-EU citizenship)? Does it work in practice, I mean, is it just something on paper or the government actually gives out these visas? 

Italian work permit process


----------

